# List of Touchpad Owners (Census) [Post here if you want to help]



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

*Hola everyone, I'm glad to see how many people are available for help. I'll be updating this post soon, been busy with getting a new job. Just keep them coming and i'll update as soon as I can. Thanks.*

Hey,

I was thinking maybe it'll be a good idea to get an idea of how many devices are out there with people who are in here and willing to help with the project in any way possible.

I'm assuming that a thread will soon be posted on "How To Help" or "What you can do to help" for those of us with no programming experience, but would like to be of use to the community.

Please reply to this thread indicating you own a touchpad and whether you'll be willing to help or not (also do indicate if you've just recently ordered it and still waiting on shipping). Now I assume that soon enough there will be different levels of helping or categories which this list can get sorted with. But until then, maybe we can get an idea of how many people out there who have the device and are reading these forums.
[HR][/HR]
Legend:
(red == ordered but not yet shipped)
(blue == on the way)
(green == on hand)
(orange == might be unable to help with testing but willing to provide other means of help)
List:


▪ philliple97 32x1
▪ djhash
▪ PerCompLLC
▪ ERIFNOMI 32x2
▪ jkurl
▪ robsonline 32x1
▪ DroidAddict 16x1
▪ crump84

▪ Scooter70
▪ thescinema
▪ Jpolous
▪ Quisp 16x2 32x1
▪ Caveman419
▪ The_KGB
▪ routzong
▪ tdiebold x2
▪ dahotz
▪ rayfin
▪ darkamulet
▪ theanswriz42
▪ PalmerCurling
▪ Razor512
▪ BoredSysAdmin
▪ droydhead
▪ soondolee
▪ iamhumanoid
▪ codycoyote
▪ NewZJ (offers pizza and beer) 
▪ tes5884
▪ rod1916
▪ textiaac x2
▪ bowtieduece 16x1
▪ fitsnugly
▪ Trenton
▪ BmacTP
▪ shinobi26
▪ Dwyndal
▪ mattg x3
▪ Jedipottsy 32x1
▪ cranialbug
▪ kazuki 16x1
▪ fyrfyter 16x3
▪ calembo 32x1
▪ adamfuhrman 32x4
▪ Asular 16x1 32x1
▪ svet-am
▪ lx0604
▪ hbar98 32x4
▪ lilazndude 16x1
▪ zappcatt
▪ AoSiX
▪ AndroidBall
▪ nrojashbc
▪ shadowtdt09
▪ bitz x2
▪ blank 16x2
▪ TabletMan 32x1
▪ ishould 32x1
▪ jdenman03 16x1 32x1
▪ sony 16x1 32x1

▪ charlieb620 x2
▪ c0ns0le 16x1 32x2
▪ printrenori
▪ Tuffgong4
▪ reyztec x8
▪ JeremyReger
▪ iyvin14 x9
▪ Byakushiki 16x1
▪ dejavus 32x1 16x1
▪ SilenceOz
▪ micl9 32x1 32x2 32x1
▪ andrewc513 16x1
▪ laziod 32x1
▪ Tech_Jared 16x1
▪ kenmaples 16x1
▪ lfchavez 32x1
▪ danjull 32x1
▪ son
▪ Joenathan 16x1 32x1
▪ el_ote 16x1
▪ Bimmer84 16x1
▪ ezc 32x1
▪ Christian72D 16x2
▪ ah2ac98 32x1 16x1
▪ Joe_T
▪ Schweini27
▪ jefbal99
▪ Skripka 16x1
▪ Leon82 32x1
▪ extide 32x1
▪ nil21 16x1
▪ woodmaster 32x1
▪ rvpartsguy x2

▪ TeraFyde
▪ Mattseg 32x1 16x1
▪ tagban x2 x1
▪ Samzebian
▪ Taylored x1 x1
▪ bkosh84 16x1 32x1
▪ neowiz73 16x1
▪ y2kdread 16x1 x3
▪ eriscentro 16x1
▪ Meoshe 32x1 32x1
▪ thetrudel 16x1
▪ salvoroni 32x1 16x1
▪ jdr227 32x1
▪ Dox 32x4
▪ scott.743 32x1
▪ SithHunter
▪ jstar 32x1
▪ vthoge
▪ Rwwatson 32x1
▪ bluepoint951 16x1 32x1
▪ SRGaudio x3
▪ Hellation 32x1
▪ ogim 32x1
▪ searingflesh55
▪ aredubya
▪ phobos512
▪ Blockis
▪ TheReij 32x2
▪ denbeigh2000 32x1
▪ musicman121 32x3
▪ Anthorax 32x1
▪ auraspeed 32x1
▪ 92slamer 16x1
▪ dubious1 32x1
▪ ad720 16x1
▪ cclinco 16x1
▪ Mickydriben 32x1
▪ DrDres 32x1
▪ koki 32x1
▪ Phaenom x1 16x1 32x1
▪ crazyjoe 16x1
▪ drburke 16x1 16x1 16x2
▪ altimax98 32x1
▪ botero 32x1
▪ Anoif 32x1
▪ lazydog 32x1 16x2
▪ tsewja x3
▪ apedersonaf 16x1
▪ bobAbooey 16x1
▪ scotth116 32x1
▪ kilokahn 16x1
▪ jasonfreeland 16x1
▪ teqnotic 32x1
▪ mattwash4 32x1
▪ flip3547 16x1
▪ BostonDroid 32x1
▪ blhblah1 32x1
▪ webslappy 32x1
▪ Flying_Hellfish 32x1 16x2
▪ arhea 16x1
▪ mikeric
▪ maintrain 16x1
▪ zanix 32x1
▪ zerospeed8 x2
▪ p0nk0 32x1
▪ prae. 16x1
▪ jaju123 16x2
▪ escano7
▪ vile1 32x2
▪ silkander
▪ POC 32x1
▪ Bendu38 8x1 (prototype)
▪ Gomezie 32x1
▪ Nitebreed 32x1
▪ rushen 16x1
▪ bmtbandit
▪ 45Wheelgun 32x1
▪ Techjunky 32x1
▪ MasterTM 32x1
▪ willyjay 16x1
▪ blkmrkt 32x1
▪ T3hpwn 32x2
▪ Imarquina 16x1
▪ Microchip 16x1 32x1
▪ swinchen 32x1
▪ DaVisionz 16x1 32x1
▪ dipe
▪ DejaVu 32x2
▪ sqweak 16x1 32x1
▪ Byakushiki 32x1
▪ Ruckzuck78 16x1
▪ hamwbone 32x2
▪ Pohket 32x1 32x1
▪ ryman 16x1
▪ jinxzie 32x1
▪ Rassal 16x1
▪ Team_eP 16x1 32x1 32x4
▪ DoubleAgent 32x1
▪ spastic 32x1
▪ dekyle 32x1
▪ Jloy32 16x1
▪ XiriX12
▪ flash4yish 16x1
▪ Flying_Hellfish 32x1 16x1
▪ eltrkbrd 32x1
▪ Abs 32x1
▪ spencerelliot 32x1
▪ Jabby 16x1
▪ markscott 32x1
▪ gartogg 32x1
▪ nseemann 32x1
▪ Nokturnal 16x1
▪ mint 16x1
▪ derath
▪ pinkaeus 32x2
▪ painthemad
▪ doid 32x1
▪ Synack
▪ ChinaLamb 32x1
▪ Gee1 32x1
▪ muncadunc 32x1
▪ Deyez
▪ Jordan8 16x1 32x1
▪ fr3z3rburn 32x1
▪ mast3rl33 32x1
▪ streammylife 16x1
▪ appletini 16x3 32x1
▪ pr621 32x1
▪ Tuffgong4 16x1
▪ 1thess523
▪ BigShotProducer 16x1
▪ fortesquieu 16x3
▪ Kayone 16x1 16x1
▪ Germaneer 32x1
▪ Phax
▪ Raio
▪ Sadodare
▪ champerz
▪ jaysibe712
▪ SgtWurstfinger
▪ dahhlin
▪ Stephenb
▪ eowyn0821
▪ kil-art
▪ Shelnutt2
▪ siestacat
▪ grindboy
▪ mmitchell816
▪ Kayone
▪ sonofskywalker3
▪ andrewc513
▪ Dissenter
▪ PalmeCurling
▪ linuxchris
▪ hbar98
▪ typie
▪ jefbal99
▪ King Wataba
▪ puddles05131989
▪ migraine49
▪ backeby
▪ hk135
▪ thebowers
▪ jsheeler
▪ mrbloo
▪ HankB
▪ crump84
▪ apu95
▪ scifan
▪ jimlogic
▪ Breakthecycle2
▪ Colchiro
▪ mikeypom
▪ YouEnvyMe
▪ shaneomac182
▪ adelmac
▪ nelvik
▪ bedalus
▪ Ezekiel2214
▪ winbin
▪ southjersey786
▪ lp894
▪ ApplesRevenge
▪ bobloblaw1
▪ milkytron
▪ Tuffgong4
▪ byrnsey88
▪ MatthewSM
▪ Gnubug
▪ vaeron
▪ chron
▪ Motzabawlz
▪ joffreymaz
▪ jdenman03
▪ designgears
▪ Skripka
▪ bccbryan
▪ sstang2006
▪ allanak
▪ droidmytouch
▪ jovo55
▪ xXHITMANXx508
▪ Dingosaurus
▪ airos4
▪ Rakeesh
▪ Droid-Xer
▪ ninjawmb
▪ gdo7
▪ BullGator
▪ Razor512
▪ micl9
▪ jdeebad
▪ rc_w
▪ conmanxtreme
▪ quixotic
▪ roddzza
▪ Wilso850
▪ jaehdawg
▪ gx1400
▪ ok3k1
▪ bradk
▪ thewhiteboy
▪ justin108
▪ SynChronic
▪ xxdetourxx
▪ hans2vt
▪ xSLUGx
▪ jejeadsl
▪ frankydroid
▪ chise1
▪ austinb324
▪ akhnaten
▪ markwebb
▪ fast96
▪ BigLa
▪ adelmundo
▪ justking
▪ testpad
▪ 1fastrsx
▪ Omanashi
▪ adamfuhrman
▪ bozidar0
▪ cake
▪ jaju123
▪ schmaltzy
▪ g00s3y
▪ sumone666
▪ Grande Kneegrow
▪ Sublimefly
▪ wooties
▪ sansurfer
▪ compirag

▪ jbrock98 32x1​


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

I also ordered from Amazon and am waiting for shipping confirmation. I'll play around with the stock OS and then put Android on it when it's ready. I'm no dev but I've been flashing ROMs on my OG Droid and DX for a couple of years so I'm not afraid of SBFs and ADB.


----------



## thescinema (Aug 22, 2011)

ordered mine from Amazon via OnSale. Hopefully the rumors that they had 10,000 units is correct and mine will ship. Please add me to the list.


----------



## Jpolous (Aug 22, 2011)

I just ordered one from amazon..i would be willing to help


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

Have a couple on the way put me down I'm ready to help.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Add me to the list, I'm willing to help for sure. My Credit Card has been charged but I'm still waiting on shipment.

edit: I'm going green! I got my 32gb touchpad

Sent from my Gingerbread Speedy 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Quisp (Aug 22, 2011)

Have two 16 GB on ordered (confirmed email but not shipped) through HP Academy site.
As a backup, I have one 32 GB ordered through Amazon (Onsale), Not shipped.

What can I (non-programmer) do to help the port?

Quisp


----------



## TeraFyde (Jun 15, 2011)

Ordered mine online with Best Buy yesterday at 430AM. Picked it up at 10. Stoked to have some android action on here. 
Edit: I picked up the 16GB version.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

That's a nice collection. I'm in the same boat as you. Not a programmer but very willing to help. I assume the developers here will soon give us an idea on how we can help. Hopefully a new thread will be up indicating what people can do. Now I wonder if there are any differences in hardware between the 16 and 32GB versions that requires a separate list. I'll indicate the storage capacity in the list and if there is a significant hardware difference (i doubt it) i'll split the list so the developers would have a better idea.


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

I ordered mine yesterday on Amazon and have a "Shipping Soon" status. I am not a dev, but have lots of experience flashing ROMS and use of ADB.


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

I just ordered mine. Waiting for it to process my order. 
Willing to help when there is more development on the port.


----------



## Mattseg (Aug 22, 2011)

On hand, purchased at Wal-Mart.

I can flash, but not dev.


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

Just ordered mine this am from Barnes and Noble. Can do most theme work, but am just cutting my teeth on Dev work. I can flash and test with the best of them and am willing to help the project in any way I can.


----------



## c0ns0le (Jun 25, 2011)

2x32gb
1x16gb

Shipped


----------



## tdiebold (Aug 20, 2011)

I've got 2 on the way from 2 different sellers. One from DataVis that was purchased Buy It Now from Ebay and one that was purchased from Barnes & Noble's website


----------



## tagban (Aug 22, 2011)

Ordered one and got 2 from stores. Will be working on some webos apparently.


----------



## dahotz (Aug 1, 2011)

Ordered a 16gb wifi only from Barnes and Nobles about 2 hours ago. Waiting for shipment. I am willing to help in anyway possible. Just starting to get my hands dirty in Android Development. Developed an app for my company with Eclipse SDK for the Moto Xoom.


----------



## printrenori (Aug 22, 2011)

Alrighty then, I bought one two days ago that's on its way.


----------



## Samzebian (Aug 22, 2011)

picked mine up the morning after they were $99 online, I was lucky I had work at 8AM, got into Wal-Mart right before work and snagged one of 2 32gb models, and I got a second one at my work (staples) for my friend.


----------



## rayfin (Aug 14, 2011)

I ordered a couple, for family and myself. Bought from OnSale and received confirmations and CC charges. So things look good. I can help w/ testing and minor deving.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

rayfin said:


> I ordered a couple, for family and myself. Bought from OnSale and received confirmations and CC charges. So things look good. I can help w/ testing and minor deving.


Am I to assume you'll be only using one of them to test the builds?


----------



## darkamulet (Aug 22, 2011)

Caveman419 said:


> I ordered mine yesterday on Amazon and have a "Shipping Soon" status. I am not a dev, but have lots of experience flashing ROMS and use of ADB.


I'm in the same boat as Caveman, if my order from barnesandnobles comes through I should have one to test on.


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

Ordered this morning from B&N. Willing to test if/when I get it.


----------



## Tuffgong4 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ordered Friday night just waiting for it to arrive


----------



## theanswriz42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ordered it last night from onSale via Amazon. I guess we'll see if it actually ships.


----------



## PalmerCurling (Jun 13, 2011)

I ordered mine from Amazon as well. Im excites to have android in this bad boy.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ordered one, hopefully it will come this week


----------



## reyztec (Aug 11, 2011)

My whole family has one one the way, a total of 8 to be messed with. I would love to be front line in testing for Gingerbread.


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

I currently have one 16gb Touchpad in my possession. I have four others on the way (one of which is 32gb). I am only keeping two of these Touchpads. Three are going to my family as gifts. One will be for bricking(testing)...

So Count me in for 1 (one) in hand and 1 (one) ordered but not shipped.

I am not a developer in any way, but I follow instructions well. I am happy to contribute as far as my abilities allow for.


----------



## bkosh84 (Jul 23, 2011)

Bought a 16gb and two 32gb ones from Walmart on Saturday morning. One for me and the other two for my cousins, one who would love to have something like this and another who is going off to college next school year.


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

I ordered mine yesterday from amazon as well. still says shipping soon.


----------



## BoredSysAdmin (Aug 22, 2011)

Ordered from the 16gb B&N about an hour ago, looks they OOS now


----------



## droydhead (Jun 13, 2011)

Bought mine from OnSale, waiting for shipping confirmation.


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm in possession of 1-16gb touchpad. Should have gotten the 32 gb when I had the chance but thought it had external storage, doh.. 
I do have a good understanding of coding, I can generally make edits and customize the code more or less. I have been trying to learn more about programming in java and using the android sdk. Eventually I will become a more productive member of the community. I'm a father of 2 young ones, so my learning time is limited. 
I'll do my best to help where ever, I'll even help alpha test.


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

order mine through B&N last night...waiting for the shipping email...


----------



## JeremyReger (Aug 12, 2011)

mine is on the way. experienced in ADB and flashing other android devices. consider my $99 Touchpad yours for the bricking..


----------



## iamhumanoid (Aug 22, 2011)

Add me to the list I'm on (Red) ordered from Amazon .


----------



## y2kdread (Aug 22, 2011)

I am also willing to help out in any way. I have a rooted Nook Color and HTC Evo 4G and have a lot of experience running nightly images.

I have a single 16 GB touchpad on hand from best buy and I am also have a order in for 3 more from B&N.

Thanks!


----------



## eriscentro (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a 16GB from best buy, sperman on the IRC


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

Just ordered mine on HP homepage in Germany. Have just a order confirmation by now but no shipping mail.
I just could offer my help by testing some ROMs. I already owned some China Tablets (aPAD, upad, Eken M003)
and I'm not afraid from bricking my device ;-)


----------



## Meoshe (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a 32gb in hand and another 32gb from Best buy waiting to be shipped.


----------



## NewZJ (Aug 21, 2011)

ordered but not shipped

I have no skill with linux beyond installing, updating, changing some settings

BUT

I will buy beer and pizza for those that are working on putting android on it


----------



## thetrudel (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a 16GB in hand. Purchased at Futureshop aka Best Buy. I am a a developer but may not have a lot of time to develop. I can do testing and such. Looking forward to seeing how this works out. Good luck everyone.

Cheers


----------



## salvoroni (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a 32gb in hand. I don't know how much I can help development wise, but I'm down for testing some dirty beta builds to get out the kinks.


----------



## tes5884 (Jun 15, 2011)

ordered mine, awaiting shipment


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have on hand 32gb I would love to help but my job is 12 hrs a Day so it would be hard to dedicate time especially with 2 best friends getting married next 2 months and my wedding in four months but financially I could help out somewhat


----------



## rod1916 (Aug 22, 2011)

I just ordered a 32gb through CDW. Site is slow and it took awhile. May have more coming if the button clicks all count. 

I bought this to mod, so any testing would be welcome.

rod.


----------



## jdr227 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a 32GB in hand, I'm fairly proficient in installing Roms, using ADB, along with writing and editing tech documents.


----------



## dom1nofx (Aug 22, 2011)

Ordered from B&N waiting to see if stock is there


----------



## textiaac (Aug 22, 2011)

I ordered 2 from B&N!!:android-smile:

*EDIT*: They will ship on the 24th and arrive in 2-6 biz day.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Ordered one for myself and a friend from Amazon and have been charged but no idea if they're shipping yet. Both are 32GB models (if that's important to anyone) and we would both be happy to help.


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Ordered from B&N 16gb , Would like to help have experience with using adb.


----------



## Dox (Aug 21, 2011)

On Hand 32Gb Model. Already loaded with preware and all the goodies.


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

I own a 32GB Touchpad.


----------



## SithHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I bought mine 6 days before the HP announcement about it's doom.


----------



## jstar (Aug 22, 2011)

touchpad in hand.picked it up from futureshop. 32gb model. No dev experience specific to android. Can probably help out with Rom testing or something.


----------



## vthoge (Jul 24, 2011)

Typing this reply on mine! I am willing to help. I am not a dev, just an Android enthusiast!


----------



## Rwwatson (Aug 22, 2011)

Have a 32GB, willing to Beta.


----------



## bluepoint951 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have 1 - 32GB Demo model in hand from Radio Shack and 1 - 16GB and 1 - 32GB on order not yet shipped from Amazon and BN.com


----------



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

I currently have 3 ON HAND, and am willing to help in any way i can. IF i recieve my additional shipment of 3 more, i will consider selling to Team Touch-Droid DEVS only.  So please dont ask


----------



## fitsnugly (Jul 24, 2011)

ordered mine this morning


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

I orders one from B&N and one from cost central...neither have shipped yet...anyone get a shipping confirmation email yet?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellation (Jul 25, 2011)

Got my 32g in hand and ready to help. Was only two left in a local staples and I was first in line. If it wasn't 1 per person I'd of been greedy and bought both. Anyhow add me to the list.

Sent from my T-Bolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## iyvin14 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have been up all this weekend trying to get my hand on couple, I was able to get 6 from HP, 2 from Office Depot, and 1 from Barnes and Noble. 7 are 32 gb and 2 are 16gb. I'm willing to be a tester since I don't have a lot of experience in developing. I'm 100% on helping you guys here. All the devices will be coming this week, Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday.


----------



## ogim (Aug 22, 2011)

Have my 32gig really I can help.


----------



## BmacTP (Aug 22, 2011)

ordered from b&n this morning haven't gotten an order cancelled notice yet so assuming it comes through, i'm in to test anything and everything to get android on these things.


----------



## searingflesh55 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a 32gb version that I would be willing to do some beta testing on. I'm not a complete novice (rooted my last two phones), but no where close to good enough to do half of the stuff you folks do! I can however follow directions and figure out if something isn't working.


----------



## aredubya (Aug 21, 2011)

32GB in hand here, and I just ordered the Touchstone wireless charging dock. I'll be glad to help with hackery.


----------



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

Picked up a 32GB @ B&M Staples at 0908 Saturday morning. Dev mode'd, Preware'd, and overclocked to 1.7 GHz running the F15c Eagle kernel. Able to help with testing, am no developer. And yes I'm the same phobos512 as XDA and anywhere else you've likely ever encountered a phobos512


----------



## joackie27 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ordered mine (16GB) from B&N last night.


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

Ordered via Barnes and Nobel - confirmation of order but not shipping yet.

Possibly a 2nd for a friend

I can help with testing, am useless at the rest


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

My Amazon order went from "Shipping soon" being large and highlighted to "Delivery Estimate" but still shipping soon. Here's to being optimistic!!


----------



## mattg (Aug 22, 2011)

+1 Me 32Gb
+1 My other half 32Gb
+1 My folks 32Gb

All three of us are eagerly awaiting an android port.


----------



## Dox (Aug 21, 2011)

I forgot to mention I actually have 4 32Gb models lol.


----------



## Thed (Aug 22, 2011)

I am willing to buy a Touchpad for $130+shipping. PM or reply to post if interested.

Compensation through PayPal.


----------



## Blockis (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a 16GB model in my hands. Cant wait for some Android action. (This is coming from an apple fanatic, lol)


----------



## tostrander (Jun 12, 2011)

I have one in hand 16gb model willing to help with what I can not a dev but am always willing to learn and do what I can to help out


----------



## Blockis (Aug 21, 2011)

Thed said:


> I am willing to buy a Touchpad for $130+shipping. PM or reply to post if interested.
> 
> Compensation through PayPal.


Why would anyone sell it for that, that's only $20 profit.

Good luck.


----------



## Jedipottsy (Aug 22, 2011)

Ordered a 32gb Touchpad, should arrive wednesday


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Ordered a 16GB tab, got email confirmation. Should be on its way.


----------



## cranialbug (Jun 8, 2011)

I ordered from Amazon and may get another. Order 32gb.


----------



## TheReij (Aug 22, 2011)

I have two 32GB models (one is mine, one is the wife's) in hand. I am willing to help test and troubleshoot. Just asked the wife, she's willing as well, so put me down for two.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

Ordered 2x 16gb on amazon and my order status is "Shipping Soon".... hoping that holds true.


----------



## denbeigh2000 (Aug 22, 2011)

Have one in 32GB. Willing to test, but don't have a huge experience in programming in java/assembler (android/kernels).


----------



## dejavus (Aug 22, 2011)

Have 1 32GB and 1 16GB cming tomorrow.


----------



## musicman121 (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought 3 of the 32gb models, in store, at Walmart, when they decided to match the 99 and 149 prices on the in-store stock on saturday. It lasted about 2 hours, and I got 2 of the last ones within a 50mile radius, and my wife got the last one in the store she works. They didn't even clearance them, so my discount card still worked, so I knocked another 10% off of that. I would be willing to use at least 2 of them for testing. I'm probably going to use the third one for a christmas present, and I can use it for testing, as well as mine. I'll have to ask the wife, but I have at least 2. Put me down for interest!

Jeremy


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Ordered mine yesterday, so it should have been shipped considering I ordered one day delivery. I will have it tomorrow or Wednesday, expecting a shipped email today.

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## fyrfyter (Aug 22, 2011)

Ordered 2x 16's one from CostCentral when their site was getting hammered (Not sure if that will happen, since their stock order never changed) and another from B&N. Now just waiting, but just like working on the Nook Color unlock, I am willing to test things out as needed! I always have the NC to fall back on, now that CM7 works flawlessly on it!


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a 32 GB in hand, I will be willing to test stuff


----------



## auraspeed (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a 32GB on hand and am willing to help.


----------



## 92slammer (Jun 7, 2011)

16GB picked up from walmart sat


----------



## dubious1 (Jul 24, 2011)

32GB in hand here; picked it up this past Saturday from Best Buy. I'm more than willing to help out with whatever I can!


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Also I forgot to add I ordered a 16gb model wish I had money for the 32gb one though

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

Lined up at Best Buy yesterday morning and got one! Have a 16gb in hand, ready get Androided up.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Ordered from b&n yesterday at about 5pm PST...just got my cancellation email....Roar. hopefully my cost central will go through.....I hate b&n now

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## calembo (Aug 22, 2011)

calembo


----------



## calembo (Aug 22, 2011)

32GB picked up from amazon


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

16GB en route


----------



## cclinco (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a 16gb that I got from BestBuy Saturday.


----------



## laziod (Aug 22, 2011)

I ordered a 32 gig from HP small business and got my shipping confirmation. I'm willing to help test. I warn you I'm a noon, but will contribute.


----------



## Mickydriben (Aug 22, 2011)

Bought the 32gb unit yesturday. I'm not a developer but am happy to help out wherever I can.


----------



## DrDres (Aug 22, 2011)

Got a 32gb Touchpad and I'll be more than happy to help testing and whatever else.


----------



## koki (Aug 22, 2011)

Picked up a 32gb Sunday Morning on my way to work @ Best Buy, with the intentions that I was gonna get Android on this (using it now) very very soon, and out the box it's nothing to brag about either, but knowing that Android is gonna be a while I got crackin making lemonade. After just an update to 3.0.2 and some patches from homebrew its running pretty damn smooth and the user experience is amazing and shows a lot of potential for being an awesome OS for tablets where you really feel like you're using something closer to a computer then just some kind of larger smartphone. I came in not knowing or thinking much of webOS, but now I'm all for seeing the OS grow and develop cause I'm certain we can make the tablet user experience better then Android or Apple. But I'd really to have both android and webOS


----------



## adamfuhrman (Aug 22, 2011)

I ordered 4 32 gig models but they have not shipped yet.


----------



## Techjunky (Aug 22, 2011)

Ordered


----------



## Phaenom (Aug 23, 2011)

Ordered mine on Saturday got confirmation it is on its way from fedex  a few hours ago due to my home Thursday. I have some programming experience, may not be much help but I would love to be involved, also happy to donate towards getting a stable port.


----------



## SilenceOz (Aug 23, 2011)

Mine is inbound from the US
[Im from Australia] Also I donated 30 to the android move, I cannot wait.:android-smile:


----------



## crazyjoe (Aug 23, 2011)

put me down for 16x1 on hand for testing


----------



## Mattseg (Aug 22, 2011)

Forgot to mention (I'm in the green already) I have 1 32 and 1 16, the 16 is my woman's


----------



## drburke (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a 16 on hand, and three more confirmed. One has shipped, two are processing. 
I'm willing to help in any way possible. I have experience with ADB and flashing, and can learn whatever else is needed.


----------



## micl9 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a 32GB shipping from BB
Still trying to decide if I should cancel my backup orders. - My wife will flip - $600 in touchpads on the cc!
2 - 32GB direct form HP, site was crashing so much I ended up with 2 in my cart and did not want to chance going back to remove one.
Canceled a 3rd order with CDW after I got shipping info from BB.

Will help any way I can, Engineer / PM with over 10 yrs in cellphone experience. Pre-android days, sigh... now I make GAS PUMPS


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have 2. A 16gb for the wifey and 32gb for me. Both on hand...

I'll be up for testing android on this. I have a lot of android flashing experience and adb experience.


----------



## Asular (Aug 23, 2011)

Ordered a 16gb and a 32gb model.

I'm pretty sure the 16gb model will be canceled (B&N) but I'm somewhat optimistic that the 32gb one will arrive.

I've got some programming experience under my belt, so I'll be looking around to see what I can do to help when (if?) my stuff arrives.


----------



## svet-am (Aug 23, 2011)

mark me down as well. I ordered a 32GB from HP directly but it hasn't shipped yet.

I have experience all around, from general android hacking to c/c++/java coding to device testing at the electrical level.


----------



## botero (Jun 8, 2011)

Picked mine up from Staples 2 days ago. If anyone in Philly picked one up from there, it is because I argued my way into it.  although I think a clerk and the guy standing behind me got the rest of the 15th and Chestnut stock.

I have the 32gb. I have a Xoom and a GTab 10.1, so I'm willing to risk the touchpad.


----------



## lx0604 (Aug 23, 2011)

I also ordered on from HP official website, is it confirmed and will be ship soon, and ordered another one on B&N, but they send me email says it is canceled.


----------



## hbar98 (Aug 23, 2011)

Uhhh, my wife and I *may* have four coming. She ordered on HP...but after I heard that they were not shipping/out of stock, I stumbled upon a sale from a seller from Amazon...so far we haven't received a cancellation email...

tl;dr, 4x 32gb *maybe*


----------



## Anoif (Aug 22, 2011)

I got a 32g for $148 from Harvey Norman yesterday.
The webOS is too slow. Wait for Android Port I can help testing it. Thanks.


----------



## 45Wheelgun (Jul 25, 2011)

I now have shipping confirmation of a 32G version. Sign me up for any testing necessary.


----------



## andrewc513 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a 16GB model coming in a few days from PC Connection. I spent all weekend raping the F5 key and SlickDeals' thread, but to no avail. I get to work this morning, defeated and sad. I work as a sysadmin for a local IT firm. About an hour into the day, the girl that does our purchasing/billing yells at me "Hey! The lady at PC Connection wants to know if we want some cheap ass tablets." Lo and behold, they were the prized $99 Touchpads. I told her hell yes, and we have 5 on the way, one for each of us techs.

I'm willing to be a guinea pig. I'm no dev by any means, but am more than willing to flash anything and everything someone wants me to. I've been running CM7 on my N1, Glacier, DInc, and now my TBolt, so I can get around well with the likes of adb, ClockworkMod recovery, HBOOT, the Android SDK, etc.


----------



## lilazndude (Jun 6, 2011)

i have 3, 16 gigs, coming; 1 of which i am actually keeping and the other 2 are going to family members. expecting shipping probably tomorrow.


----------



## DroidAddict (Jun 10, 2011)

Ordered mine today from B&N, ships expedited shipping(1-3 days) on 8/24. Hopefully anyway. I have knowledge of adb and know my way around android pretty well. Will help anyway I can. Got a 16 gig version, only kind left unfortunately.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## laziod (Aug 22, 2011)

Bought a 32 gig and it will be delivered tomorrow. I'm a noob, but can follow directions. Looking forward to seeing android on this tab.


----------



## lazydog (Aug 23, 2011)

I picked up a 32GB at Staples Saturday, and might have 2 16's coming from HP.

I've gotta say I'm loving the Touchpad so far. It's kind of sad that webOS didn't do better. I really like the way a lot of things work on webOS. If I could run android apps on it as it is, it would be perfect. Since that's not too likely, I'm looking forward to android development on this hardware.

-posted from my Touchpad


----------



## beast montero (Aug 23, 2011)

My local bestbuy supposedly still has some so im gonna check in tomorrow and get 1 or 2 if they still have it.


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

Blue (32gb)


----------



## tsewja (Aug 23, 2011)

ok I have 3 HP touchpads but they are store demo models and I cant remove the demo web.Os and I cant add any apps I was wondering if anyone knew what to do to do a hard factory reset on them or if when the android program comes out if it will even remove someone pleas help thank you


----------



## apedersonaf (Aug 23, 2011)

got one 16gb on hand and willing to help with dev


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Picked mine up Sat at a local store. 16gb, $99.00.


----------



## scotth116 (Aug 22, 2011)

green 32gb.


----------



## Tech_Jared (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a 16 gb one on the way. Ought to be here Wednesday.


----------



## zappcatt (Aug 23, 2011)

I have one on order with Onsale through Amazon....and have not heard anything since I placed the order. Still set up as on order at Amazon, but never got an email confirmation-shiping was supposed to be today or tomorrow.

I hope I don't get the Barnes and Noble treatment.


----------



## kenmaples (Jul 18, 2011)

Blue - 16


----------



## AoSiX (Aug 23, 2011)

HP Touch 32GB ordered but not shipped.

I'm ok to help, and to try it with French locale - Actually i'm French


----------



## lfchavez (Aug 22, 2011)

lfchavez 32gb


----------



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

I have mine on hand with 3.0.2, 16gb.


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

Got a confirmation from hp small business. 32 gb.


----------



## AndroidBall (Jun 12, 2011)

ordered one but hasent shiped yet


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope these rumors are false I ordered mine. On amazon as well says shipping soon would be very disappointed if my money is return'd because barnes and knobles had them available at the store when I purchased on amazon


----------



## shadowtdt09 (Aug 23, 2011)

got 2 16gb waiting shipment from pcmall


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

PerCompLLC said:


> Ordered this morning from B&N. Willing to test if/when I get it.


My order just got cancelled by B&N... But I'll get one! And I'll be able to test.


----------



## bitz (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm an owner, and have 2 in the household (a stipulation of buying one for my wife was that I hold free reign over "hacking" it) both are on hand, have 2 on the way from amazon as well for gifts for my nephew and father, definitely count me in for testing.


----------



## jasonfreeland (Aug 22, 2011)

Have one in hand (16gb), experience with nightlies (evo and nook color) and ADB. Willing to test


----------



## teqnotic (Aug 23, 2011)

I got lucky and purchased a 32Gb Touchpad from BestBuy in Brooklyn NY. Count me in for testing as well.


----------



## mattwash4 (Jun 28, 2011)

got a 32gb from walmart on the first day it was on sale... willing to test


----------



## zanix (Jun 11, 2011)

Had a friend buy me the 32gb model this weekend, should be arriving today.


----------



## son (Aug 23, 2011)

on the way, will arrive tomorrow. Directly from HP Germany.


----------



## flip3547 (Aug 23, 2011)

Have one in hand, absolutely willing to test. Been using adb, recoveries and flashing ROMS since having my G1 when they came out. I immediatly installed preware and various patches on my new TouchPad. Can't wait to see some android goodness on this thing! 16 Gb


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

16GB and 16GB pending shipment


----------



## BostonDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

Got a 32GB on hand from Best Buy in Mass this morning. Running it @ 1.5 GHz right now... speedy little device. Would love to help get android ported. I have been a Droid supporter for a long time


----------



## blhblah1 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a 32GB in hand, willing to help.


----------



## webslappy (Aug 23, 2011)

I just picked up my 32GB from Best Buy at lunch. I'm technical but not with Android dev work, but willing to learn and\or help.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

I found a 32GB at my local BB on lunch as well. So I have a 32GB in hand and 2x 16 GB still pending (but likely to be canceled by OnSale).


----------



## arhea (Aug 23, 2011)

Picked 16 gb up at walmart 4am when the price finally went live. Had tried to get it price matched for a few hours prior but everyone thought it was a scam. when the price finally went live the kid that sold it to me was like "Whats wrong with this thing? Ill buy one when i clock off but its not gonna break is it?" well worth the effort. just for the record i thing Webos is far superior to any version of android ive used and would prefer an emulator or port of android apps. i have owned many android devices very familiar with rooting adb willing to test anything i can. 
past devices: Gtablet, Hd2, Motorola Defy, Optimus One, Samung Vibrant,Mytouch 3G slide, HTC Tattoo, G1


----------



## robsonline (Jul 28, 2011)

I ordered a 32GB from Insight, but don't know if it will ship. Will help with testing if I can get my hands on one. :android-smile:


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

I just got home with mine. Picked it up from bestbuy. I am willing to do whatever to help. I have a rooted fascinate running cm7 nightlies. Thats about the most of my ability now but I'm willing to help out


----------



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

I ordered a 16GB from Best Buy that was just shipped and I ordered a 32GB from HP small business that hasn't shipped yet, is still processing...


----------



## TabletMan (Aug 21, 2011)

Ordered a 32gb from Amazon. Will help the best way I can.


----------



## maintrain (Aug 23, 2011)

picked up a 16gb from OD this morning. loaded preware and oc'd @ 1.5. very nice!


----------



## Phaenom (Aug 23, 2011)

I now have two in the works.

1st - 16GB - Ordered Saturday morning - In route due in my hands Thursday.

2nd - 32GB - Order processed, payment accepted, current status is that is being packed for shipment.


----------



## zanix (Jun 11, 2011)

Got mine today (32gb), came home to a FedEx box on my couch 

I'll help however I can. I'm a PHP developer and I'm comfortable in Linux and on the command line.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

Just confirmed I have one on the way, should get it next week. I'll do what I can to help, but definitely a noob to webos.


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

In hand willing to help out by any means got 2.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

16GB with Shipping Confirmation and Tracking Number through BestBuy. Also have a 16gb and 32gb pending with Insight. I am willing to help out for sure.


----------



## el_ote (Jun 9, 2011)

16geebees on its way from Amazon. Have a rooted romed DX and can test with feedback...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## philliple97 (Jun 29, 2011)

32gb Ordered, paid for, and not yet shipped.

I'll test, if it WILL NOT BRICK.

NVMD. onsale screwed me over.


----------



## ishould (Aug 22, 2011)

I have one 32GB coming from CostCentral, they haven't yet confirmed it being shipped though


----------



## jdenman03 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have ordered 2 (1x16 and 1x32) shipping soon from HP. Ordered friday night. I will be willing to help out. I am a dev (not listed on here)


----------



## p0nk0 (Aug 24, 2011)

32gb model demo unit on hand willing to help with anything I can


----------



## prae. (Jun 13, 2011)

Got a 16gb on hand


----------



## ezc (Aug 24, 2011)

Ordered my 32GB on Friday using HP small business. Just got an email saying it will be ship by 8/24 (thurs) due to high traffic.

To help with the project, I have made a donation to the project, and is willing to help on any users testing on the software (BTW. thats what I do for a living.)


----------



## jaju123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Have 2x 16gb


----------



## escano7 (Aug 24, 2011)

got mine =]


----------



## vile1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I've had mine for about a week... Actually I'm posting from it right now hahaha.
Love this thing! I was a hardcore webOS fan back when I had my Pixi. But alas, I was screwed over by HP when they stopped support on those legacy devices, then screwed by Sprint when they said they wouldn't get the Pre3, then screwed by HP again when they released the Pre3 like 3 months too late. So yeah, HP is batting zero with me, I hate them, but DAMN do I love webOS, but being as I have an android phone, I kind of need some cross-platform compatkbility .
I've got two 32GB TouchPads and willing ,to help out on any development work or testing!
I'm located in San Diego, CA if any local devs need to take a look at the hardware!

-Tony


----------



## silkander (Aug 24, 2011)

Just got mine today. Typing this message with it  Can`t wait for android


----------



## POC (Aug 24, 2011)

I've got in my hand the 32GB version =)


----------



## Christian72D (Aug 23, 2011)

I ordered 2x16GB from the german HP WebStore.
They will be shipped till the end of this week.


----------



## Bendu38 (Aug 24, 2011)

Touchpad 8 Gb (prototype) on hand.


----------



## sony (Aug 24, 2011)

I ordered on Amazon and have a "Shipping Soon" status.

1 x 16GB
1 x 32GB


----------



## Gomezie (Aug 23, 2011)

1x32GB In hand

thanks


----------



## ah2ac98 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine are on the way 2 (32) and 1 (16). I'm willing to help to test


----------



## Nitebreed (Aug 24, 2011)

I bought one from Staples. 32gb.


----------



## rushen (Aug 24, 2011)

posted from my 16 gb TP


----------



## bmtbandit (Jun 23, 2011)

I ordered on Monday from TigerDirect, tracking info shows it should be here tomorrow, but looking like today is possible. I am willing to help in anyway possible, and even take a stab at it on my own.


----------



## blkmrkt (Aug 24, 2011)

Best Buy online. 32gb


----------



## T3hpwn (Aug 24, 2011)

Bought two 32Gb'ers from Hp small biz website.


----------



## lmarquina (Aug 24, 2011)

I got the 16 GB from Best Buy, I'm not a programmer but willing to help with tests.


----------



## MicroChip (Jul 13, 2011)

I have 1x16gb and 1x32gb with tracking numbers, should have in-hand today. I'm coming from mostly GTab experience.

MC


----------



## swinchen (Aug 24, 2011)

I have 32x1 on hand (BestBuy - In store)


----------



## Schweini27 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ordered mine yesterday, On the way!


----------



## DaVisionz (Aug 22, 2011)

wife and I picked a couple up at best buy yesterday

I am definitely interested in helping out however I can. Wife has a 16g and I got the 32


----------



## dipe (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello, i'm french and i have a Touchpad... I'm waiting for Android !!!


----------



## jefbal99 (Jun 15, 2011)

I got a 32gb touchpad from insight.com, got my shipping notification this morning, once it is on hand, will be ready and willing for anything


----------



## DejaVu (Aug 24, 2011)

Collected 2x 32Gb's from Local Shop today (Comet UK),
£116 each.

Pulled from their site and think their stock has now all gone.


----------



## craig0r (Aug 24, 2011)

I just got a 32GB yesterday. I was involved with the porting of Android 0.8 to the HTC Vogue 3 and a half years ago, so I've got a bit of an idea about porting Android. Mind you, I'm no developer, but I'm willing to help however I can.


----------



## sqweak (Aug 24, 2011)

Willing to help here

16gb in hand
32 gb on the way


----------



## DroidAddict (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine just got cancelled from B&N today. Aholes. If anyone is selling pm me please.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine got cancelled from amazon so +1 to the thread above me 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 45Wheelgun (Jul 25, 2011)

My TP arrived yesterday.

32G from Best Buy $159.74 delivered (includes sales tax) - so you can upgrade me from blue to green.

Also I was at my Best Buy at opening this morning and got the Cover, Keyboard and Touchstone for $90.70 including sales tax.

Let me know what I can do to help. I am ready to go.


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Update: onsale looks like it failed, no 16gb.
I got a 32 from bb today though.


----------



## Ruckzuck78 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi i am total new to rootzwiki and i got a 16gb Touchpad and I'll be more than happy to help testing and whatever else.


----------



## Techjunky (Aug 22, 2011)

I now have mine 32GB


----------



## hamwbone (Aug 21, 2011)

2 32's in hand... Ready to flash to pair up with my other Androids....


----------



## Pohket (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 32GB in hand, and a second 32GB with a tracking #...

Willing to use one of them for the greater Android good!


----------



## ryman (Aug 24, 2011)

i have a 16gb on hand (german one). Im not a dev but i can try to help if u guys tell me.


----------



## robsonline (Jul 28, 2011)

My order from Insight just got cancelled. I will post again, if I can find another one. Thanks.


----------



## jinxzie (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 32gb Touchpad on hand and willing to help. :android-smile:


----------



## Rassal (Aug 24, 2011)

I got mine last saturday during the firesale at Staples... got a 16gb on hand... Got some experience, i own a Motorola Milestone that i am using Cyanogenmod 7 on it... i have the Android SDK installed and i am able to use ADB... i can surely help out!

I also got my TouchPad installed with developper mode active and managed to get preware installed on it using my PC, so also have the drivers for the touchpad...

I can surely help out with this! I am not a coder or a developper, but whatever i can do, i bought this tablet in hope that i could run Android on it someday!


----------



## Team_eP (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a 16gb and 32gb with hopefully another order of 4x32gb's on the way (2 for dev testing on my own, and 2 to flip  ) I'd be down for software testing beta's if needed.

Have a samsgun captivate with CM7 and another with Firefly that I have helped test so I can provide useful feedback.


----------



## DoubleAgent (Aug 24, 2011)

32GB in hand, bought at BestBuy. Sign me up.


----------



## spastic (Aug 24, 2011)

got myself a 32gb touchpad during the fire sale.I'm really excited about the prospect of running android on it and I would be very willing to help in any way I can.


----------



## dekyle (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 32gb Touchpad that I'd be down to test stuff on. I don't program much but I've had a fair bit of hacking experience.


----------



## Jloy32 (Aug 24, 2011)

16GB Touchpad! Can't wait to get Android on it and make it rock. Got it for $99 at Best Buy and love it for the price.


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

This is a good idea! I have had mine since the 20th. First WebOS device ever. I have installed preware and a few mods and is overclocked to 1.5GHz. Not a dev either but have customized BB's, Androids and now the TouchPad!

I will also be putting android on it when its available!


----------



## flash4yish (Aug 23, 2011)

(green == on hand) 16x1

I am willing to help in any way.
Thanks! :smile3:


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

My 2 x 16GB officially shipped. I will be selling one to a buddy at work since I picked up a 32GB so my count is now 1 32GB on hand and 1 16GB shipped.


----------



## eltrkbrd (Aug 24, 2011)

2x 32GB HP TouchPad Tablets just received through PC Connections Express.

Count me in for financial contribution of $50 per tablet that I own ($100 right now) and possibly another $200 if my order goes through on the other 4 I ordered.

I'm also willing to help with beta testing and contribute my time to the project however else I can whether it be through tech support, basic coding, etc.

Is it true that many devs will loose interest in porting Honeycomb over to this tablet because of the smaller screen size and lower specs?

Thanks to all the devs out there.


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

You can change me from blue to green


----------



## Abs (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi new to Rootzwiki

I have a 32gb on hand and am willing to help in anyway required


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine got canceled so take me off the list.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## spencerelliott (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 32GB on hand and would be willing to help out with any small coding jobs (just learning about the Linux kernel now so I wouldn't want to dive in too much). I'd also be willing to test on my device as long as the project is at a reasonable spot where bricking won't be irreversible.


----------



## Jabby (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi

I have mine on hand, 16 GB.

I'm no developper and have little experience in all that (only flashed my desire to put CM7 on it) but I'm really willing to help, as long as I won't brick my device ^^


----------



## markscott (Aug 24, 2011)

Just got my 32GB HP Touchpad today. Can't wait to load up Android on it! - Count me in! I'm relatively new to Android, but am a long time Linux & Java guy...


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a tracking number for my 16GB TouchPad. I ain't a dev but am an Arch user....should have my device in a few days


----------



## gartogg (Aug 24, 2011)

Have 32 gb version in hand. not a dev, and new to rooting, but willing to help out where I can (without bricking it of course).


----------



## nseemann (Aug 24, 2011)

I got a 32gb on hand, I'm only in my 2nd semester as com sci so I doubt I can help but I'll try however I can.

I suppose I could help bug test once you get something released.


----------



## Nokturnal (Aug 24, 2011)

Typing from my 16gb model right now. Add me to the list. What other things could we help with besides actual development?


----------



## mint (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 16gb on hand. I am not a dev, and I can't really code in any useful languages. However I will definitely help in whatever way I can (maybe bug testing or something along those lines).


----------



## derath (Aug 24, 2011)

Got mine at a Bestbuy today !


----------



## Leon82 (Aug 24, 2011)

ive got a tracking number for a 32 gb. should have it friday


----------



## salvoroni (Aug 22, 2011)

I now also have a 16gb in addition to my 32gb. (already on the list)


----------



## pinakaeus (Aug 24, 2011)

I have 2 32gb Touchpads, I'll be playing around with the stock OS and then put Android on it when a stable rom comes out, I'm not a dev but I've flashed/S-offed (and fixed a bricked Droid Charge) ROMs on my Droid Incredible 2, so I'll try to help.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I won't be getting mine sadly


----------



## extide (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a 32GB confirmed shipped on the way. I am looking to pick up another one (16/32) for the wife. I have a fair amount of experience with software dev and building OpenWRT and stuff, so I intend on helping out as best as I can. I have built Gentoo boxes from stage 1 tarballs (back when you could) so I am really excited to play with this device!


----------



## nil21 (Jul 23, 2011)

I got a 16 gig on the way, definitely willing to test!


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

for those of you afraid of bricking look up webOS doctor


----------



## painthemad (Aug 7, 2011)

Got mine at my college book store 3 days ago


----------



## painthemad (Aug 7, 2011)

Willing to test


----------



## doid (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm posting this from my 32gb TouchPad that I received from Best Buy last night ;-) Count me in to help out, as I could think of nothing better than transforming this into android^


----------



## ChinaLamb (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 32 gb version...

Too bad mine didn't come with android pre-installed...


----------



## Gee1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I currently have 1 32GB model on hand. Got mine same day through work. Prime pickings at that point lol.

Willing to help with any testing.


----------



## muncadunc (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a 32GB model, bought at Wal-Mart, willing to help out with testing.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

You can change my status from BLUE to GREEN. Received it today (family bought one for me from BB and shipped UPS).


----------



## Synack (Aug 13, 2011)

Set me up for ANY development testing or development period. I've got my TP and I'm ready to hack and slice this thing up, SO sick of WebOS.

Stick me on the *Green* list.


----------



## Deyez (Jun 9, 2011)

Yessss...finally have it. Never got the shipping notice from Amazon...just showed up on my doorstep.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a 16GB, 32GB on the way.


----------



## fr3z3rburn (Aug 25, 2011)

Nabbed a 32 GB at Radio Shack on Firesale Day 0. 

Down for any testing, etc. No experience developing.


----------



## mast3rl33 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bought a 32Gb unit Sunday. I'm open to helping. I'd prefer to keep what I've got just in case though. If things get tight I may be able to help in other ways.


----------



## streammylife (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm a recent Comp Eng grad with a 16GB touchpad on hand. No android exp but currently an embedded intern so I have some embedded programming exp. Let me know what I can do to help. Thanks.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wonder how much shorter this list will get once the dust settles... I know I got screwed on both my orders

Sent from my Gingerbread Speedy 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## appletini (Jul 25, 2011)

I have 4 in hand (3 16gb and 1 32gb).1 is mine and 3 are close friends and family that are making me put android on for them lol. I am not a dev currently but i am slowly getting into it in my spare time.


----------



## woodmaster (Aug 7, 2011)

1 32 GB ordered, not shipped yet but got confirmation email from HP. Would help out/test if we are talking a dual boot situation. We did this on the Precentral using bootr on the pre to run SHR or webOS(choice at boot up.) Can't see wiping out webOS altogether...it's just too nice(although buggy, laggy, and has no apps.)


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Just FYI. I'll get back on updating the list some time later today or tomorrow morning. I've had such a busy day, I'm glad HP hasn't put out new ones today. I would've missed out on them. Anyways, keep those posts coming in. Thank you everyone for posting here. Hopefully soon, we'll get something going for all you testers.


----------



## pr621 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a 32gb. I'm very willing to help and I'm very familiar with adb and flashing roms.


----------



## philliple97 (Jun 29, 2011)

onsale screwed me over. no touchpad now.


----------



## Tuffgong4 (Jul 10, 2011)

mine is arriving friday...16GB and I have a tracking number!!!


----------



## 1thess523 (Jul 6, 2011)

+1 Ordered (HP SMB), confirmed, not yet shipped.


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Managed to pick one up at best buy today...got a tip from a buddy and my boss let me leave to go get one. 16GB.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## fortesquieu (Jul 20, 2011)

One is one the way from Amazon LLC itself, another on the way is from OnSale on Amazon, and last one is from Best Buy yesterday. All three of them are 16GBs. One for me, GF, and brother.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

I have one in hand (16gb) and one still being processed (16gb).


----------



## Germaneer (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a 32GB here, bought it Saturday morning.


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

I have 2 on the way from HP....


----------



## Phax (Aug 24, 2011)

I got my 16gb TP from OfficeMax good thing i work there!


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I have not purchased mine yet, but I am planning on doing so ASAP.

I have been an active participant with the Motorola XT720 projects over at XDA Developers, and have been producing tutorial videos on youtube to help everyone be able to flash their devices. I have also branched out into doing basic Linux tutorials since it is almost mandatory that you know at least some Linux if you intend to participate in stuff like this. Once I obtain my Touchpad, and the first versions become available, I will definitely jump in with video tutorials faster than you can say FIRE SALE.

Here is a link to my youtube channel in case some of you want to start learning Linux or just want to see what you can expect from me:

http://www.youtube.com/user/reverendkjr?feature=mhee

Cheers!


----------



## Raio (Aug 23, 2011)

got a 16gb


----------



## Sadodare (Aug 25, 2011)

Received my 16GB HP Touchpad on Tuesday, ordered from TigerDirect on Monday....sometimes TD is just right on the ball.

Edit: I am looking forward to having Android on the touchpad if it is indeed possible, until then I wait patiently, let me know if I can help in someway that shouldn't brick the device.


----------



## champerz (Aug 25, 2011)

I ordered my 32 gb from best buy on Saturday.. received it yesterday. :android-smile:


----------



## jaysibe712 (Aug 25, 2011)

im green .......bought on sunday


----------



## SgtWurstfinger (Aug 25, 2011)

GREEN, Baby! 

Great Idea.


----------



## dahhlin (Aug 25, 2011)

Got my yesterday 32gb touch local Bestbuy


----------



## Stephenb (Aug 25, 2011)

add me to the green :smile3: x2 32gb's


----------



## eowyn0821 (Aug 25, 2011)

Green here, got it Saturday during Fire Sale at BB 16G.


----------



## kil-art (Aug 25, 2011)

Got a 32gb one, willing to do whatever to help test.


----------



## Shelnutt2 (Aug 25, 2011)

I've got my 32gig in hand. I'm pretty experience with linux and android. More than able to help


----------



## siestacat (Aug 25, 2011)

I have 2x 32gb version in my hands. Got it last Saturday. More than willing to test anything. I have written C++ in the past, most recently been focusing on HTML for webOS development. Add me to the list.


----------



## grindboy (Aug 25, 2011)

Another green. 32gb. Happy to run betas or even alphas.


----------



## mmitchell816 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bought mine in Walmart, I have a 32GB. Fully willing to help with testing and anything else that's needed.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

CDW cancelled my order so I only got one of the two. :/


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I just picked mine up at a local Best Buy today, so put me down for one on hand. I'm part of both the WebOs Developers program and an Android developer as well. I have been out of the game for a few months with a new baby, but i'm looking to get back into things, and this seems like a great project. Please let me know if I can help in any way. I have a 32gb model since you're keeping track.


----------



## andrewc513 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, add me to the "on hand" list! Look what came today(though 4 were not mine):

http://i.imgur.com/4qN9x.jpg


----------



## Dissenter (Aug 25, 2011)

Willing to help.

3x32GB
2x16GB

All on hand. Experienced linux and android hacker.


----------



## PalmerCurling (Jun 13, 2011)

My order was cancelled 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxchris (Aug 26, 2011)

I am getting a 32 GB from the HP SMB sale and am willing to help when it arrives on the 7th of Sept (got my shipping notice today).



djhash said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just purchased my tablet from Amazon waiting on it to be shipped. (Hoping for no messages from seller indicating out of stock and a refund!!)
> 
> ...


----------



## hbar98 (Aug 23, 2011)

Update on my orders...

The 2x 32gb from OnSale should be in my possession tomorrow (26th).
Just got notification from HP that the 2x32gb from HP will be delivered by the 6th.

I'd love to help others, but I think the two extra ones are spoken for. Sorry


----------



## typie (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a 16gb and a 32 would love to help


----------



## jefbal99 (Jun 15, 2011)

32gb in hand, don't like WebOS...


----------



## King Wataba (Jun 15, 2011)

Ordered 1 32gb from bestbuy and it will be here in the morning. I'm willing to test

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX


----------



## puddles05131989 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have my touchpad on hand got it from bestbuy yesterday morning. It is the 16gb model. I am also willing to try to help as much as possible.


----------



## migraine49 (Aug 26, 2011)

I got my 32 gig touch pad the day it went on sale...I am no code master but I have done beta testing many times ..been a while mostly in my MS-DOS days ...
But just post the instructions and the files and I can report back on all errors ...and what works ....as I would love Android fully working on my touch pad ...and would be happy to help any way I can.


----------



## backeby (Aug 26, 2011)

My 32GB from Amazons Lightning Deal will arrive at my doorstep Monday afternoon. Would love to help out.


----------



## hk135 (Aug 25, 2011)

Got a 32G one delivered yesterday


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

I got my 32G one yesterday.


----------



## jsheeler (Aug 23, 2011)

4 on hand let me know


----------



## mrbloo (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a 16 gb touchpad and is willing to help


----------



## HankB (Aug 24, 2011)

32 GB Touchpad arrived yesterday.

I should add that I write software and have experience with embedded systems including programming peripheral chips at the register level, but nothing similar to tablet/cell phone H/W.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

You can change my name from red to green. Just picked up my 32gb from best buy

Sent from my Gingerbread Speedy 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## apu95 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have one 32G coming in from HP (supposedly) and already have a 16G on hand. As long as I don't turn it into a doorstop, I'm willing to help


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Have a 32G I picked up at Bestbuy yesterday...


----------



## jinlogic (Aug 26, 2011)

I have two 32gb models in hand that I got last Saturday at Best Buy. I am still waiting for my shipment from HP.com for another 16gb model.


----------



## Breakthecycle2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Im in. 16 and 32 gig in hand.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

32 gb, hopefully early next week.


----------



## mikeypom (Jul 11, 2011)

32 gb on its way. not a developer but love to install and mess with android on my phones. 1st an Eris now an Incredible. Will be happy to beta test and report


----------



## YouEnvyMe (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a 16GB Hp Touchpad in hand and I am willing to instal, test, or do whatever you guys need help with to get this going!!


----------



## shaneomac182 (Aug 24, 2011)

ill help with anything i can do!


----------



## adelmac (Aug 25, 2011)

Got a 32 gb I can try to help.


----------



## nelvik (Aug 26, 2011)

have 16gb on hand. can test and do minor dev if needed.


----------



## bedalus (Aug 26, 2011)

One 32gb in hand. Some linux experience, a little android, willing


----------



## Ezekiel2214 (Jul 25, 2011)

2x 16GB one in hand (amazon) one shipped (onsale through amazon)
Only experience is on android flashing roms/radios/kernels etc...


----------



## winbin (Aug 26, 2011)

Got one 32GB


----------



## southjersey786 (Aug 26, 2011)

i think these retailers just might be holding out on us lol....


----------



## lp894 (Aug 24, 2011)

32x1 and willing to help in ANY way possible


----------



## ApplesRevenge (Aug 25, 2011)

Got my 16GB Touchpad today. Count me in, :smile3:


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd love to help but i've been shut out unfortunately. If anyone had an extra that they would like to get rid if please pm me


----------



## milkytron (Aug 26, 2011)

I have mine in my possession. Willing to help as long as it doesn't get bricked beyond repair.


----------



## Tuffgong4 (Jul 10, 2011)

16GB in hand. charging it up and will set it up when I get home and on wifi


----------



## byrnsey88 (Jun 22, 2011)

Have 2x32gb and 1x16gb on hand


----------



## wolverine (Aug 26, 2011)

1 x 16GB on hand.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

I have two Touchpads, a 16GB and a 32GB. I am also willing to help.


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

Gnubug of course,
1 x 16 GB on hand version WebOs 3.0.2 updated
6 x 16 GB HP SMB Order - Not Arrived 8/29 Delivery Date.

Android, iOS Developer and General hackery (heh)


----------



## vaeron (Aug 22, 2011)

1 x 32 GB on hand, small amount of android and webOS application dev exp, not proficient. I am primarily a web guy


----------



## chron (Aug 26, 2011)

32gb HP Touchpad w/ Bluetooth keyboard and Touchstone charging dock (all in hand).


----------



## Motzabawlz (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a 32 on hand and love to help in any way possible.


----------



## joffreymaz (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a 16 Gb on hand and i will help as much as i can


----------



## jdenman03 (Jun 24, 2011)

I got all of mine today.


----------



## designgears (Jul 14, 2011)

just picked up a 16gb today


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

I am typing on my 16GB as I type.


----------



## bccbryan (Aug 23, 2011)

I got my 32gb this past Wednesday. Today got the bluetooth keyboard, touchstone charger, and case. Willing to help out.


----------



## sstang2006 (Aug 24, 2011)

16gb on hand from Circuit City. This webOS really su*ks. Me want android!!!


----------



## allanak (Aug 26, 2011)

2x 16GB on hand, a BT keyboard and a Touchstone charger. I've been using linux for 15 years or so since about the 2.0.30 kernel days and willing to lend a hand however possible.


----------



## droidmytouch (Aug 24, 2011)

I got a 16gb model...if i can help, i will try to help..although I would prbly more of a pain in the ass than anything....;-)


----------



## jovo55 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a 32gb on hand. It was demo model that I doctored, updated, activated, and then modded with Preware.


----------



## xXHITMANXx508 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a 32gb 
:smile3:


----------



## Dingosaurus (Aug 22, 2011)

32gb sitting next to me.

Have a strong technical background and have tinkered with Android since the G1 was released.


----------



## airos4 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi, willing to help in any way that I can. 
32 gb in hand. 
D2Global running GB leak, will have Bionic on launch day.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

I've got a 32GB in my hands, picked it up from wally world on the 20th.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Got a 16gb from BestBuy.


----------



## ninjawmb (Aug 27, 2011)

Just joined and I have a 16gb, installed Preware and UberKernel v3.0.2-22. Not a developer but love to try new things and learn so if I can help I will


----------



## gdo7 (Aug 26, 2011)

1x32gb

Running Preware and OCed with the UberKernel. Willing to help in whatever way possible.


----------



## BullGator (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a 32gb in my hands. I have considerable software development experience, albeit not on Android platform. Willing to help in any way I can.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

was able to do all of the recommended tweaks to get my touchpad running very quickly now. I wish it supported computer charging. My motherboard supports charging the ipad but not the touchpad for some reason


----------



## micl9 (Aug 23, 2011)

Update on my "stock" of TouchPads
1x 32GB - received from BB 
1x 32GB - order canceled by CDW
2x 32GB - order "confirmed" by HP but no ship estimate. I am still not convinced I will ever get these.

If I get the 2 extras I may give 1 to my wife and sell the other


----------



## jdeebad (Aug 25, 2011)

got mine right here sign me up


----------



## rc_w (Aug 27, 2011)

1x 16 GB
1x 32 GB


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

1x32 (Office Depot, already made it here), 1x16 (Datavision, not shipped out yet)


----------



## quixotic (Aug 23, 2011)

1x32gb

I've actually had three Touchpads in my posession. two I sold to friends at cost. no scalping! couldn't bring myself to do it.

My tablet of choice is my Motorola Xoom. The HP is being used by my wife. Personally, I don't think too much of the HP. I might like it better if/when Honeycomb is running on it.


----------



## roddzza (Aug 27, 2011)

1x 32gb
Bought and received yesterday!


----------



## Wilso850 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wilso850 16x1


----------



## jaehdawg (Aug 27, 2011)

1 x 32gb

I have limited android dev experience, but I'd be willing to help in any way I can.

-matt


----------



## gx1400 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a 16GB TP and a fair amount of experience with linux command line and ADB


----------



## ok3k1 (Aug 27, 2011)

I got my hands on hp touchpad on its sale day. it was my lucky day. i passed my 2nd year in uni and got this tablet in the afternoon. I am here to learn about touchdriod as i will be learning/doing programming on side for 4 months (Matlab and C#), but thats more structural engineering rather computer/cell phone development.


----------



## bradk (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi

I have a 32gb touchpad, I have no programming knowledge as such, I am a web developer. If I can help out at all the I would be pleased to!


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a 16gb touchpad. Very willing to help out with the project.


----------



## justin108 (Aug 28, 2011)

I am a new owner and willing to help out, I also have a Viewsonic Gtab and have been flashing for a bit and I fear no bricks. I bricked the gtab so many times I could have built a house (thank god for nvflash and a great support community). Seems like webdoctor is the equivalent of nvflash for the touchpad, and I have as of yet only had to use it to install the 3.02 68 update.

Edited due to post by a supermod no selling is allowed. I pm'ed him but until I get a response my offer is null. Sorry but site rules I should have read before I posted.

Locals I will still point you towards one if I find it, but I apparently can not list through here if I own it and that is understandable. Please do not harass mods for this.


----------



## SynChronic (Aug 28, 2011)

I've got a 32GB Touchpad and am willing to help out! I am another who has experience in flashing from the Viewsonic Gtab.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a HP TouchPad 16GB and am willing to help in any way I can. I have done some web based coding (ASP, JSP, CSS, etc) but I'm a bit rusty. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## hans2vt (Aug 28, 2011)

Have in hand... 
16GB (in use)
32GB (in box)

Would love to test alpha/ beta builds!

Experience ROM flashing / jailbreaking,webos preware and hacks. good at following instructions and reporting back results


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

I had 2 32 GB , now down to one thanks to ebay  I tried to sell it on here but noone messaged me


----------



## jejeadsl (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a 32gb touchpad. Very willing to help out with the project.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I have one 16gb TP and I'm willing to contribute


----------



## chise1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a 32GB Touchpad on hand, and I'd love to help out wherever I can. I'm a fairly new ( < 5 years) programmer, but can hold my own decently in C/C++. I'm very willing to test as well! Will there be a Bugzilla or anything similar to post bugs?


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

I would love to help, I have a 32GB touchpad. I also have some experience programming.


----------



## akhnaten (Aug 28, 2011)

Qty on hand: 1
HP Touchpad 32GB


----------



## markwebb (Aug 21, 2011)

Qty on Hand: 1
HP Touchpad 16GB


----------



## fast96 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a 16gb to play with. Have loaded some roms on a couple of tablets, Maylong and X5A.


----------



## BigLa (Aug 28, 2011)

Would love to help. Have 1x32GB and 1x16GB on hand.


----------



## adelmundo (Aug 23, 2011)

I would like to help.

I have a 32 GB that I bought from a coworker who decided he like his iPad better.


----------



## justking (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a 32G touchpad on my hand. And I really love to do some help for this project.


----------



## testpad (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a 64gb in hand and will help.

Have cross compiled for different chipsets in past for fonera's from Intel fedora boxes so some experience...


----------



## 1fastrsx (Aug 27, 2011)

I have one 32gb in hand and I can test.


----------



## Omanashi (Aug 28, 2011)

i have 1x16GB on hand if that help, let me know what i can do to help


----------



## Omanashi (Aug 28, 2011)

i am currently looking for a 32 still , no luck yet


----------



## KJSOARES2 (Aug 26, 2011)

I ordered mine but I don't know if it's legit, I ordered from the classifieds from ebay for $99. I hope it's on it's way


----------



## adamfuhrman (Aug 22, 2011)

Update.

I have recieved all 6 of my 32g TP's i ordered.

Also willing to help in whatever fashion, me and my roommate can.


----------



## bozidar0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know I have a 32 and am willing to help.


----------



## cake (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a 32gb on hand.


----------



## jaju123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Please, if anyone has spares - don't forget to get in touch with the cyanogenmod team or rootzwiki themselves to get some touchpads for porting android. They are willing to pay.


----------



## schmaltzy (Aug 29, 2011)

I picked up a Touchpad from Best Buy on Saturday when they had some in stock. I'm more than willing to help out with some minor testing/developing!


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Got order confirmation from HP, 32GB shipping on the 6th, arriving on the 7th...


----------



## sumone666 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a 32 gb on hand, and I am familiar with linux. I'm no expert, but I know my way around.


----------



## Grande Kneegrow (Aug 29, 2011)

Got a touchpad willing to help out any way that I can.


----------



## Sublimefly (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I've got a 32 gb on hand and would be more then happy to test things. I'm very familiar with Android and Linux. I also have a bit of experience troubleshooting android ports and pinning down problems through testing. Anything you guys need that you think I can help with hit me up. I'll be in and out of internet access till September 10th but I'll have my touchpad with me the whole time.


----------



## wooties (Aug 26, 2011)

I have one 32gb and one 16gb that I can use fully to test and toy with for this honorable endeavor


----------



## sansurfer (Aug 29, 2011)

sansurfer


----------



## compirag (Aug 27, 2011)

hi there,

I got my 2 32GB pads this week.

First: sorry for my horrible english. I'm german and I'm interested in testing the touchdroid version if available.

Greetings from rainy cold germany


----------



## Szteto (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry if I'm a little late to the party here, but I'm awaiting my 16Gb Touchpad.


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah got mine off CL for really great price. 32 gig willing to do whatever


----------



## llmagei (Aug 30, 2011)

32gbx6. I have all 6 at hand.


----------



## DaVisionz (Aug 22, 2011)

llmagei said:


> 32gbx6. I have all 6 at hand.


donate/sell some to cyanogen's team!


----------



## aeronauticsrock (Aug 22, 2011)

Add me to the green list! 1x 32GB


----------



## trapntan (Jul 16, 2011)

32 gig coming tomorrow....let you know when I'm green!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewc513 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think my update got drowned in a sea of updates. Mine came in, so I'm ready to go. 16x1.


----------



## NewZJ (Aug 21, 2011)

I've got mine in hand and so far I am enjoying webOS, offer for beer and pizza is still good


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a 16gig touchpad, willing to help any way that I can. I am not a dev by any means, but I know how to follow instructions


----------



## darkamulet (Aug 22, 2011)

2 x32gb received!


----------



## vampirex (Aug 30, 2011)

HP TouchPad 32G


----------



## rsims9 (Aug 30, 2011)

(1) 32 gig ordered and shipped. Not much programming experience, plenty of experience with roms, sbf's, and adb.


----------



## nil21 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have mine, 16 gig.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

If anyone has any extra touchpad pm me


----------



## woodmaster (Aug 7, 2011)

switch me to on hand as well, 1 32 GB


----------



## Crushader (Aug 29, 2011)

My 32GB should arrive this week


----------



## bozidar0 (Aug 27, 2011)

I Have a 32 updated and ready to help


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

You already have me listed, but we should have one 16 gb and one 32 gb tomorrow.

I'm a guide on Android Forums, work in IT (web developer), am comfortable with computers and have two rooted android devices with custom roms. I'm here to test, test, test!

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

I have one 16GB Touchpad here. Down for whatever...


----------



## trapntan (Jul 16, 2011)

got it today! Please God give me android on this thing!! Here to help if you need a willing sucker with a touchpad!


----------



## crashbang (Jun 8, 2011)

I gots 2 32gb and will do whatever is needed. 1 updated and one never opened.


----------



## haasor22 (Sep 1, 2011)

have a 16gb and charging pad. ready to help.


----------



## Doniuppa (Sep 3, 2011)

I can test


----------



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

add me to green - 1x16


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

I picked mine up on Craigslist about a week ago. 16GB Edition.


----------



## Dgtal36 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a 16gb touchpad that I got from newegg. I would like to test and help out the touchpad community. Thanks


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

16gb on Order awaiting shipment!

also got the HP Case, Recieved, lol
on order: Touchstone Cradle, Matte Finish Screen protector

:smile3:


----------



## tokoam (Aug 26, 2011)

add me in i have 2 32GB models


----------



## davec1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the 16gb willing to help.


----------



## corona (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a 32GB model and a beginners Linux understanding but years of working with Wintel. If I can help somehow, let me know.


----------



## a2fontaines (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a 16Gb model and ready for any help...


----------



## muaetsy (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a 32gb just waiting to be transformed


----------



## Spittal (Aug 25, 2011)

Love to be added to the list, I have a 32GB model.

I'd love to help anyway I could, I'm not a developer but I have lots of experience with ADB and Flashing and a bit of Java C++ coding... I can help anyway I can.


----------



## lmt1979 (Jul 1, 2011)

I've got my 16 gb Touchpad now. I can help test and provide feedback. Been using android since the Original Droid and now on a thunderbolt.


----------



## ezc (Aug 24, 2011)

Update:
Receive my 32GB


----------



## fisinen (Sep 7, 2011)

I have just recently got my very own 16GB touchpad. I am willing to help as well but... I have only recently started on Android and webOS development. I am however very handy around the Linux kernel.


----------



## Chilibball (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a 32 GB and would be willing to help test if needed. Thanks for all of your work guys.


----------



## demitrix (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a 32GB as well, I have some programming background, thought not much in the way of C(++)


----------



## cheo3519 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a 32GB, but my english is a little. Wait the notices.


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a 32gb. Been around computers/networking for 25 years, mostly hardware and some programming. Root anything I have, I have Ubuntu on the touchpad now lol. Willing to test or do whatever is needed for the project.


----------



## Swiftman (Aug 21, 2011)

I have one and would be willing to help out with any low-risk testing that needs doing.


----------



## jbeitel (Aug 17, 2011)

have 2


----------



## clarnold (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a 16GB and am happy to help test when you get to that point. Thanks for all the work guys!


----------



## udaykiran0 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a 32gb and i am ready to help test or do anything for the development good luck guys


----------



## invalidbassist (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a 16GB in hand and will be willing to help any way that i can (not programming experience)


----------



## KJSOARES2 (Aug 26, 2011)

I got my Touchpad 16Gb!!!


----------



## Harp32Wil (Sep 9, 2011)

Sent from my Gingerbread Speedy 4G using Tapatalk ]


----------



## Ruffhousen (Sep 3, 2011)

ruffhousen


----------



## mindcandy (Jul 26, 2011)

Count me in, I've got no programming knowledge but been flashing ROMS for years.

64GB white touchpad.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

32GB here


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

32GB TouchPad. I have some programming knowledge in Java and C.


----------



## little812 (Sep 4, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> If anyone has any extra touchpad pm me


+1

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterosok (Aug 27, 2011)

no programming skills but I have a 32gb TP that I am willing to do any testing needed.


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

32GB on hand


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

I have one! add me! also a previous developer for rocktab, apad, and more. Little rough lately but getting back out there!


----------



## IronmanVR4 (Sep 12, 2011)

Have 2 16G on order billed but not shipped would luv to help out I'm VB6, .NET, SQL server programmer ...


----------



## cguy09 (Sep 12, 2011)

Have a 16 GB in hand. Waiting on HP SMB order for a few more.

Mark


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 12, 2011)

Have a 32GB tp. GREEN. Let me know what I can do.


----------



## Cornflake (Sep 3, 2011)

I got my 32GB on a couple of weeks back now


----------



## heartlessdevil (Aug 22, 2011)

Have 32GB


----------



## skuo99 (Sep 14, 2011)

32GB on hand


----------



## juanma1925 (Sep 15, 2011)

I owners HP touchpad=green


----------



## ssconceptz (Sep 13, 2011)

TouchPad 32 green


----------



## Lafayette (Sep 12, 2011)

Touchpad 16 in my hand since the 29 Août (August ?) 2011


----------



## TDRaul (Jun 10, 2011)

Just got mine 2 days ago. Ill help any way I can. 32gb, green


----------



## macdonaldj2 (Jul 26, 2011)

32GB via QVC only one though...


----------



## mc0uk (Sep 17, 2011)

I have 2 x 32GB's on hand 
Green

I have no dev experience but I am familiar with flashing, rooting, modding and using adb etc...


----------



## laziod (Aug 22, 2011)

I will have a 32 gig shortly, I able to flash and test, but have no programming experience.


----------



## caveman (Sep 17, 2011)

32GB - I don't know code, but can trouble shoot


----------



## haveblue (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a 32GB I can help testing.


----------



## jp317 (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a 32GB I can help testing.


----------



## oxlong27 (Aug 2, 2011)

16 gig. Will test and possibly theme


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

32 gig checking in


----------



## s4pat (Aug 23, 2011)

32GB here


----------



## Tirak (Sep 18, 2011)

Just received my 32Gb Touchpad this afternoon. It might come in handy. Green~


----------



## cmccallon (Sep 19, 2011)

I've got a 16GB - Green


----------



## b00b (Sep 19, 2011)

32GB... blue status. should be here in a few days. would love to help test, troubleshoot.


----------



## rmu (Sep 20, 2011)

2 x 16gb in hand. Green status please.


----------



## keeconceptz (Sep 20, 2011)

I just got a 32 gig ready to help. I have some android understanding. But I am new to homebrew and hp..


----------



## JRDawg (Sep 21, 2011)

JRDawg 32X1


----------



## lbcaptivate (Sep 21, 2011)

I got my 32g about a month ago. OC to 1.5 for now with all of the tweaks. I have had to clocked to 1.8 too with no problems.


----------



## snookiemon (Sep 8, 2011)

on hand and willing to help :smile3:


----------



## rvle (Sep 22, 2011)

One 16 GB touchpad and willing to help!


----------



## Shuechen (Sep 9, 2011)

and i am willing to test and give feedback


----------



## guruleenyc (Sep 20, 2011)

Soon to be proud owner very much anticipating CM7 port.


----------



## furyo666 (Sep 20, 2011)

Have a TouchPad 16GB
and i am willing to test and give feedback


----------



## Tomen8r (Sep 19, 2011)

I've got two new 32GB pads .. I have no programming experiece but would love to help test/document, whatever you need ..


----------



## eggshell (Sep 23, 2011)

Got my 32GB (x1). Willing to help on testing.


----------



## wagaboy (Sep 24, 2011)

I've got a 32GB touchpad. Willing to help in anyway I can. Did I mention I can code and test ?


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

I've got a TouchPad and am willing to help in any way possible.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

I own one 16GB TP, and might be getting another 2 later if I can get the $99 price, thanks to a friend. Willing give much of my time to help. Some programming background, and technically inclined.


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey I've got a 16GB HP Touchpad and I'm willing to help in any way possible.

You can put me on the list!


----------



## Icefeet (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello, my touchpad is on the way and i'm willing to help, 16 gb variant


----------



## wind06 (Oct 1, 2011)

I got a 32Gb HP TouchPad. 
Very motivated to help for testing :grin3:


----------



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

I've got a 32 gig


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Got a 16 willing to help not a dev but I take instruction well


----------



## orkavic (Oct 5, 2011)

I own a touchpad and would love to help in any way.. I know I'm a little late, but I just found this forum.


----------



## Avatar26 (Aug 27, 2011)

I own a 32GB I snagged from Office Depot during the opening week madness of the fire sale.
Definitely interested in helping in any way I can, CM team seems to be making significant headway on their Android port.


----------



## Ghostzyden (Sep 22, 2011)

Own a 16 gig from Walmart, willing to help in anyway possible. Testing, very little coding experience.


----------



## Icefeet (Oct 3, 2011)

I received mine today


----------



## imKirkC (Oct 4, 2011)

Had a touchpad since firesale, work at a harvey norman so i had one held after it was returned because the original owner was worried of lack of support, hehe ...

Anyways 1 x 32GB here, ill help in any way but i know nothing of the program languages or OSs running

All I know is some C#, C++ and a fair bit of Flash AS 3.0


----------

